# BachMFD650's 2014 RS Build



## BachMFD650 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, I said I wouldn't. But all my vehicles in the past were modified. Some heavy, some lightly.

To start out:

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze (duh) RS, 1.4T 6MT (1LT) Blue Ray.

I have aprox. 1600 miles on it, and love the car more and more everyday. Although it could use a wee bit more "pep".

So, i have decided to do a moderate build, on 93 Octane tune (since E85 is scarcely available here).

It will remain as stock looking as possible. I love the sleeper look.


Therefore, I have made my first purchase today. The CXracing intercooler kit. It will be the biggest (but not most expensive) addition to support what I want. Will it go on right away? probably not.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Post up some pics of that Blue Ray Cruze!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes we need pictures


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Build threads need pics sir. Lots of therm.


----------



## BachMFD650 (Jul 23, 2014)

So I decided to put the intercooler on today. Just in time before a nice r storm cell moved in. Pics tomorrow!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah pics and a lot of them for us pic monsters .


----------



## BachMFD650 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, woke up this morning to my pager going off for a working house fire. Just got home and I think my car was very excited to see me with this big smile on her face!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's funny. Nice Cruze!


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice.. have you noticed a significant difference between the stock and this one?


----------



## BachMFD650 (Jul 23, 2014)

phpsteve said:


> Nice.. have you noticed a significant difference between the stock and this one?


Nothing really... I haven't had a chance to ride the interstate yet lol. Coolant Temps stayed the same, I did not install the intake though because of missing the MAF sensor bolts ( different size and thread pattern). I should have it on by the weekend.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Ahh ok.. I'm curious to see your thoughts on it and if you notice less heat soak.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks pretty good. Does that grill where the IC is visible pop out or something?


----------



## BachMFD650 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ajn said:


> Looks pretty good. Does that grill where the IC is visible pop out or something?


Yes it does..


Also, I have decided to go a different route for cooling methods. Intercooler kit is for sale.


----------

